# Where to find HC in Mississauga / Etobicoke area?



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm trying to find HC and Dwarf Hairgrass for a shrimp tank but can't find any no matter where I look. I found the hairgrass at BA's in Mississauga but it looked real bad. Any advice on where to find it?

Thanks,


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

you can ask ba to order and reserve for you


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

I saw some HC in Big Als Brampton just the other day. Looked good. My friend picked some up.


----------



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

Optis said:


> I saw some HC in Big Als Brampton just the other day. Looked good. My friend picked some up.


YAY!!! Thanks a ton. I went there today and got a good pot of it. I haven't been to that BA's in a few years and I must say I was shocked at how far down hill it has gone. About a third of the tanks were empty and quite a few things were misslabled. Not to mention the mess. One of the guys wouldn't help me because he said he was a "volenteer". I thought volenteering at a for profit company was also known as slave labour.

Thanks again. I'm very happy.


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah its gotten pretty brutal in Brampton Bi Gal's. They just got that shipment of plants in. Otherwise they had nothing of interest. When my friend got his HC cuba, he started digging in the tanks himself pullin out what he needed. He kinda pissed off the guy working there, ...my friend is an asshole lol. They have always had some cute girls working there...I'll give them that.


----------

